# Wow! Talk About Getting The Message Out...



## fwbarrett (Jul 15, 2008)

this is almost funny... kinda feel bad for the guy though!

http://www.yenko.net/ubbthreads/showflat.p...true#Post352533


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

The link doesn't work.


----------



## fwbarrett (Jul 15, 2008)

Link should work now... sorry...


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Wow








Yeah, you're right...funny in a sad sort of way.
I hope he gets something resolved with that dealer, that was one expensive lemon


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

WOW.....I own 3 GM's and they are great. I have heard some bad things about the Duramax and the 6.0 ford.....Guess I will buy a Dodge with a Cummins.


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

You can buy a Ford, '07 was the last year for the 6.0, they have a 6.4 now and we have seen zero problems with them. There are some problem child 6.0's out there, though. But I know customers who have had no trouble with their 6.0's at all... I think the new Chevy/GMC is hideous anyways.... being a Ford guy!!


----------



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

russlg said:


> You can buy a Ford, '07 was the last year for the 6.0, they have a 6.4 now and we have seen zero problems with them. There are some problem child 6.0's out there, though. But I know customers who have had no trouble with their 6.0's at all... I think the new Chevy/GMC is hideous anyways.... being a Ford guy!!


Ah yeah...except you must have missed when they were catching on fire, had something to do with the diesel emissions as a piece on the exhaust was collecting soot and then you had a fire. No, it wasnt an actual engine issue...but was an issue for the truck. I do know ford has resolved it, but i am sure there were a few dissappointed people. Dont take this as a ford bash, as i have been serisouly considering purchasing a F350 within this year....hopefully.

Lets face it any brand can have an issue. My previous brand had nothing but issues and i have sworn to never go back to them after having owned 8 vehicles from that manufacturer.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That is one way to try to resolve a problem.....not the one I think I would pick, but he is committed to it now.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

1jeep said:


> You can buy a Ford, '07 was the last year for the 6.0, they have a 6.4 now and we have seen zero problems with them. There are some problem child 6.0's out there, though. But I know customers who have had no trouble with their 6.0's at all... I think the new Chevy/GMC is hideous anyways.... being a Ford guy!!


Ah yeah...except you must have missed when they were catching on fire, had something to do with the diesel emissions as a piece on the exhaust was collecting soot and then you had a fire. No, it wasnt an actual engine issue...but was an issue for the truck. I do know ford has resolved it, but i am sure there were a few dissappointed people. Dont take this as a ford bash, as i have been serisouly considering purchasing a F350 within this year....hopefully.

Lets face it any brand can have an issue. My previous brand had nothing but issues and i have sworn to never go back to them after having owned 8 vehicles from that manufacturer.
[/quote]
Hey, that was simply a flamethrower option.....








It wasn't in the list when I ordered mine since the calibration had been fixed....


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I definetly feel sorry for the guy. If a customer gets a lemon, it's a shame when they can't get support. Dealer laws in this country prevent the manufacturer from punishing a dealer for treating customers poorly, but there's nothing that says they can't go around the dealer and help the customer directly. I just wish they would do that.









Just imagine how much negative publicity this caused GM.... A brand new truck would have been cheap in comparison.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Having had a similar (albeit much less sever) experience before, I can say that the problem with lemon laws is they are too easy to bypass. They are based on the vehicle needing repairs for the SAME problem a certain number of times. His truck may have been in the shop 13 times, but I'd bet money the records show a different necessary repair was made each time. In other words, the "problem" the fixed wasn't that it stopped running, it was that such-and-such relay melted, so-and-so component went bad, and on and on so there's no trail of the same problem repeating.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Nathan said:


> I definetly feel sorry for the guy. If a customer gets a lemon, it's a shame when they can't get support. Dealer laws in this country prevent the manufacturer from punishing a dealer for treating customers poorly,


But they reward dealers that treat customers well, eh? Dealerships are VERY interested in the CSI (customer satisfaction index) that results from the manufacturer's customer polling. I've been told it's because of incentives, albeit perhaps indirect to avoid those laws.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy (Oct 26, 2007)

I dont care how it was "special ordered" a 1/2 ton wont pull a 30 ft trailer safely. 
Too bad the graphics place he ordered from didnt have a spell and punctuation checker.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

This sort of "advertising" seems to be catching on. Somewhere mid-country .... South Dakota, maybe...we followed a Fleetwood camper out of the KOA with a similar sign in its back window. We were glad to be pulling our Outback


----------



## Empty_Nesters (May 15, 2008)

For curiosity sake I would like to hear the other side of the story. Was at the dealership the other day to pick up a part. This guy was at the service counter jumping up and down, screaming at the service writer after learning his engine warranty was voided due to modifications. (tuner, exhaust, intake,etc)


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Empty_Nesters said:


> For curiosity sake I would like to hear the other side of the story. Was at the dealership the other day to pick up a part. This guy was at the service counter jumping up and down, screaming at the service writer after learning his engine warranty was voided due to modifications. (tuner, exhaust, intake,etc)


To a point I will agree, BUT almost every aftermarket tuner/chip/comp, exhaust, intake etc. states in the manual and warranty info that it will not void your factory warranty and is 50 states legal and CARB approved. Fine print and the bottom back page never read by anyone it says to avoid issues remove product before dealer service.

Long story very short it is all about dealers, not the manufactures in my experience.
My injection pump threw a code ($1700 parts only $2800 with labor) I called the local dealer to get it fixed being under the Cummins 100,000 mile warranty. No problem we'll fix it. Oops your over your 5 years of the 100,000. No read the manual. Took it to the dealer across town that I bought the truck and Durango from and they said the same thing but I brought up the manual again to the service manager and my sales man. The manual states the "Cummins engine warranty begins AFTER the 3/36 basic warranty" so to me that read 8 years 136,000 on the engine. A few phone calls to DC and a district manager my truck was fixed for $200. $100 more due to the fact they thought aftermarket parts "might" have caused the failure and they had to do a thorough inspection. I have aftermarket gauges for Boost, egt's, fuel pressure and trans temp. DC did "help" and paid the cost to the dealer but without the dealer calling DC I would have been out $2800.


----------



## Empty_Nesters (May 15, 2008)

2500Ram, Don't know the whole story or whether the owner removed the tuner or not, but he shouted to the service writer that Edge stated in their manual that it would not void the warranty. The service writer writer told him to call Edge and make them pay for it then, that the Ford rep said warranty denied due to running the engine beyond it's parameters. I later learned that the engine had two melted pistons and burnt valve.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Empty_Nesters said:


> 2500Ram, Don't know the whole story or whether the owner removed the tuner or not, but he shouted to the service writer that Edge stated in their manual that it would not void the warranty. The service writer writer told him to call Edge and make them pay for it then, that the Ford rep said warranty denied due to running the engine beyond it's parameters. I later learned that the engine had two melted pistons and burnt valve.


This is VERY true. Sure the package says "Will not void warranty." I'll bet an awful lot that they have never even contacted the OEM and have noauthority to make that promise. Sure it sells more chips, but when the customer comes into the dealer, they read the codes off the computer which tell exactly what was connected. If you want to know if an aftermarket item will void your warranty, contact the manufacturer of your vehicle (or check the fine print in the warranty). Most likely you are on your own...

This is an excellent case where the Manufacturer is right. There is no way to certify that something someone else designed won't hurt the vehicle. As there is no way to test, there is no way to warranty against problems...


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Geez!!! You think he had a bad customer experience???









I guess you can find something wrong with every manufacturer. Luck of the draw?


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Wow what a bummer. reminds me of the last Ford f150 I bought new, it was a piece of junk and cost me a lot of money to keep it running finally traded it in on a new Chevy 1500 and that was the best truck I ever owned. Kept it for 11 ears and put 200,000 miles on it and didn't do a thing to it except change oil and lubed it. I plan on buying a new truck soon, a 250/2500 size truck and I don't have a clue what would be the best way to go. Maybe I will try a Dodge this time, I do like that Cummins diesel.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

N7OQ said:


> Wow what a bummer. reminds me of the last Ford f150 I bought new, it was a piece of junk and cost me a lot of money to keep it running finally traded it in on a new Chevy 1500 and that was the best truck I ever owned. Kept it for 11 ears and put 200,000 miles on it and didn't do a thing to it except change oil and lubed it. I plan on buying a new truck soon, a 250/2500 size truck and I don't have a clue what would be the best way to go. Maybe I will try a Dodge this time, I do like that Cummins diesel.


Whoa - this describes my experience nearly exactly except reversed! Even the Dodge part!

-CC


----------

